# BMW750 with girl ----model and live(China ww2 fans)



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

BMW750 with girl ----model and live(China ww2 fans)
I admire that guy.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## fly boy (May 5, 2009)

where do you get this stuff fox?


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Hi,fly boy,that stuff comes from My colection .I'm a member of our WW2 forum in the China.So you could see something you havn't saw before.
The charactors (沈阳兵人联合会） in the first pic mean Soldier model league ShenYang(a city of China).A WW2 fans org.
Thank you and friends posts here.


----------



## airboiy (May 5, 2009)

Foxriver, that is so cool!
What scale is that model? and what did the modeler use for the clothing, canvas, and flag?

Kudos to the guy who built the model!!!


----------

